# GW's Ugliest Model!



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Looking through the online catalog I came across this and it is just so wrong and so ugly. 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat490016a&prodId=prod1560097uke:

Orks and boobies do not go together.

What is your ugliest GW model from past or present.


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you've all seen in it, but Chaplain Cassius is ugly as hell. Link


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

What's wrong with Cassius?

That ork is grotesque uke:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

This pile of crap:










Curious as to why you put this in 40k not M&P since you posted a BB mini Morf?


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

I nearly puked when I saw that model.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Egrimm Van Horstmann. Or anything sculpted by Gary Morley.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

What the hell is the squeek?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Bull Centaur

Yeah, that's right.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

obliterators, either version. they weren't even trying to make them look good.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Remember These?.:shok:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Ultra111 said:


> What the hell is the squeek?


It's bilbo the clown... ah... I mean the old Nagash model, it is hideous right?


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> Bull Centaur
> 
> Yeah, that's right.


That thing looks like it has a powerfist!!:shok:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

squeek said:


> It's bilbo the clown... ah... I mean the old Nagash model, it is hideous right?


It's bloody horrible uke:

That centaur one was damn foul too.


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

nagash....the juggling clown ogre XD


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Karnax said:


> That thing looks like it has a powerfist!!:shok:


You don't want to know where that glove has been.:spiteful::no::laugh:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The really, really old Zoanthrope. Same era as that Warrior, actually. Most of the metal models back then were pretty bad.

Although the Stormraven is up ther at 2nd ugliest.

Midnight


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Nagash every time


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Chaos Warriors...old and new.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The razorgor

Personally I think a decent painer could make negash look ok, but like alot of GW back in the day the painting isn't great. Say what you like about GW the eavy metal team has got soo much better


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Actually I find these 2 ogre models to be disturbing:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1560095

and

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440020a&prodId=prod1040016&rootCatGameStyle=

and no the current chaos warrior models are brilliant. Whoever says otherwise does not know what they are talking about.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

-shudders-

I agree with ya, Stephan, the Chaos Warriors look awesome. The Knights are simply epicwinsausage


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440207a&prodId=prod1095423
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440271a&prodId=prod1060070
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440271a&prodId=prod2080007
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440271a&prodId=prod1060117
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440303a&prodId=prod1090114

and of course number 1 even before Nagash, the stormpigeon.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Stormraven _is_ extremely ugly...

Midnight


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Nagash every time





Barnster said:


> Personally I think a decent painer could make negash look ok, but like alot of GW back in the day the painting isn't great. Say what you like about GW the eavy metal team has got soo much better


Is this the sort of thing you mean? :biggrin:










_Yeah I was bored..._


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

The Terminators in 1st ed Space Hulk.:stinker:


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Eh, I think some of the Blood Bowl Cheerleaders are meant to be ugly 

I like how the Elf ones look...


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

jimmy gunn said:


> Remember These?.:shok:


No no no, those weren't the ugly warriors - these were the ugly ones:










And the old zoanthrope that went with them was rotten too:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440207a&prodId=prod1095423
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440271a&prodId=prod1060070
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440271a&prodId=prod2080007
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440271a&prodId=prod1060117
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440303a&prodId=prod1090114


:scratchhead: Those are some of the better models... Weirdo... 

Odd that no one has nominated these bastards...


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with any of the models stella listed. They may not be the best, but definately not deserving of the worst model.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I know but Stella has always maintained that factor of being.....a little strange lets say.


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Doelago said:


> :scratchhead: Those are some of the better models... Weirdo...
> 
> Odd that no one has nominated these bastards...


Are those from Lord of The Rings?

Because if they are then the hobbits would have been able to easily take out Mordor with those plasma weapons.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Doelago said:


> :scratchhead: Those are some of the better models... Weirdo...


Nope, there shit.
company masters as static as 2nd ed, but worse
Shrike retarded pose
Vulkan pile of dog shit
khorne guy vomit in model form


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> Nope, there shit. = They are awesome
> company masters as static as 2nd ed, but worse They are observing the battle
> Shrike retarded pose Awesome pose
> Vulkan pile of dog shit No, no, its Salamander shit... And Salamanders are cool
> khorne guy vomit in model form Let the Chaos guy have some fun...


My response... Kind of... :victory:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I've changed my mind and it's this fugly mofo:

http://www.peteandkellie.com/wh40k/images/eavy_metal/patriarch.jpg

My god.

Midnight


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I think the Sanguinor is an ugly piece of crap to be honest.


----------



## Snozz (Nov 16, 2010)

I have to say I really like the Masters Of The Chapter Models. I think they actually look like commanders, though I don't like the heads much and always replace them.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Some of my choices for ugliest/stupidest looking models.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

The entire 3rd Edition Dark Eldar range (except Drazhar and the Talos).

Discussion closed.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Shrike and Vulcan are awesome!

Everyone will probably disagree with me, but I really dislike this model

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440215a&prodId=prod1090123

Not as bad as those tyranid models, but I felt it deserves an honourable mention.


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> I've changed my mind and it's this fugly mofo:
> 
> http://www.peteandkellie.com/wh40k/images/eavy_metal/patriarch.jpg
> 
> ...


What is he doing with his hand?!


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440030a&prodId=prod580014a
it looks like hes being propelled forward by his crap lol.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

So it is not the essence of chaos that turns others to spawn but the WIND OF CHAOS (Imagine the effects if he consumed a chilli with extra cheese!)


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

And beans for afters. With apple sauce.
This is all Chaos needs to take over the world.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Maverike Prime said:


> What is he doing with his hand?!


Eww, I hadn't noticed that. I thought a _Genestealer_ Patriarch would look like a _Genestealer_, but no, he looks like a blue and purple version of the stereotypical American man. With four arms.

Midnight


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Now that we are mentioning the fugly cheerleaders, this one needs to be puked over too:

Dwarf Cheerleader


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

OH GOD! Kill it, Kill it, Kill it, Kill it, Kill it!!!!

Midnight


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> Now that we are mentioning the fugly cheerleaders, this one needs to be puked over too:
> 
> Dwarf Cheerleader


I can't stop laughing now because of that picture :laugh:

My contribution:

*Linkadoodle*


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Eww, I hadn't noticed that. I thought a _Genestealer_ Patriarch would look like a _Genestealer_, but no, he looks like a blue and purple version of the stereotypical American man. With four arms.
> 
> Midnight


Actually that does look like a genestealer... the old ones. When you could have GeneStealer hybrids. That were psychers.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Maverike Prime said:


> Actually that does look like a genestealer... the old ones. When you could have GeneStealer hybrids. That were psychers.


I have the 2nd ed. Tyranid Codex from that era, and trust me, the 'Stealers did NOT look like that ugly pile o' purple crap.

Midnight


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> I have the 2nd ed. Tyranid Codex from that era, and trust me, the 'Stealers did NOT look like that ugly pile o' purple crap.
> 
> Midnight


really? I think it looks pretty comparable to this:










Of course this was back in the day when GeneStealers were an army unto themselves. And they got weapons. I mean like man made weapons. And they had leaders (See big-fisty up there). And could drive cars, and affect political actions in the societies they infiltrated...


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

That's not exactly a horrible model man, the pain scheme is pretty gash though.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Maverike Prime said:


> really? I think it looks pretty comparable to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no, apart from the claws and the colours, they are almost completely different! The Patriarch looks like he is wearing carapace armour, and his flab is being pressed out through his carapace ribs. He also has curly eyebrows. Genestealers are sleek, fast and deadly. The Patriarch is a big, slow, friendly-looking pile o' fail.

Midnight

EDIT: With a chaos chair.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> Now that we are mentioning the fugly cheerleaders, this one needs to be puked over too:
> 
> Dwarf Cheerleader


I have some of these fugly things!!! And they truly are hiedeous, but I suspect they are supposed to be.

How about this one.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440199a&prodId=prod1170197

I really hate this model. 

And just for a laugh, here is an ogre I made earlier for BB


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

That is one repulsive Ogress.

Funny:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat490005a&prodId=prod1095840
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat490016a&prodId=prod1560097
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat490018a&prodId=prod1560082
Disturbing:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat490015a&prodId=prod1560095


Midnight


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Hahaha! That ogre is awesome.

But I don't think Epidemius is that bad. Sure, he looks like Bud Spencers sick, but he's supposed to do that.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

i have never like nurgle but this my ugliest model
bad:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440199a&prodId=prod1170189
and in dawn of war 
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...age=2&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:10&tx=82&ty=63


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

All nurgle models are ugly, but that's the idea. They are great models, _because_ they are ugly


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

old necrons are pretty laughable...i would have never started them if they still looked like that...basicaly any 'old' model will look rather silly compared to the quality of the sculpts these days...flipping through Realms of Chaos and Slaves to Darkness you can see some real "winners" people were forced to play with back in the day...aside from the "lolmodels", GW has trouble with females...even the new Dark Eldar Females are fugly..."attractive" must be a scale problem cause female mini's are consistantly unfortunate looking...

:fool:

...i used to hate Plaguebearers...but i actually think they are pretty cool now that ive had a chance to really inspect some...pics dont really do them justice...Oblits are definately poop...


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

I think the new Obliterators look pretty badass. The old ones on the other hand....They looked like a cross between a toaster and the average american mcdonalds costumer. They were, to say it kindly, really weird.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

The only problem I have with obliterators are the heads, an easy fix with a skulltaker head, like so


----------



## Snozz (Nov 16, 2010)

With regards to Obliterators in general, they're pretty bad, it's that "taut" stringy flesh that does it for me. And they're a pain in the arse to assemble. But the one above looks like it really wants a hug . C'mon, give your horrifcally mutated, Assault Cannon toting Grandma a kiss...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> Now that we are mentioning the fugly cheerleaders, this one needs to be puked over too:
> 
> Dwarf Cheerleader


Is it just me or does it look like a short Ellen Degeneris?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Is it just me or does it look like a short Ellen Degeneris?



Maybe after a few pies and pizzas.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I was talking in the face but I see your point lol.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Egrimm Van Horstmann. Or anything sculpted by Gary Morley.


Word! There is a profound reason that Gary is/was "head of design" and not sculpting much (if anything) anymore for GW....



squeek said:


> It's bilbo the clown... ah... I mean the old Nagash model, it is hideous right?


Nagash was sculpted by Gary Morley and most of the 5th ed Undead range. As the Cities of death Possessed, Previous version of the hat elf (aka Tyrion who has a helm bigger then himself), most of the previous DE range, the Van Saar and Goliath gangs for Necromunda and so on...

Take a quick look here
http://www.iklectica.co.uk/


Im terribly sorry Gary, imho you suck


----------

